
The secret to champagne’s appeal is the physics of bubbles - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/12/break-out-the-bubbly-and-reflect-on-the-complex-physics-of-the-fizz/
======
IgorPartola
Sparking wine pairs really well with a wide range of foods. Most other wine
has a narrower pairing ability. Check out
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/winefolly.com/tutorial/getting-...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/winefolly.com/tutorial/getting-
started-with-food-and-wine-pairing/) for a great illustrated guide on this.

This is all of course subject to taste but I find Wine Folly’s suggestions
mostly on point. I am in no way affiliated with it, except as a reader.

------
sorokod
Don't like champagne, maybe the "secret" is effective marketing?

~~~
coldtea
You don't like it. Countless others do.

Marketing is more the case with sugared water (ie.e. sodas, that actually
spends billions in advertising each year), than with champagne, which is not a
single-brand product but tons of different producers, and that was popular way
before modern mass marketing was a thing.

People seldom get to even see champagne commercials except in posh magazines
or during the holidays. Contrast with sodas, beer, and co.

No marketing needs to be involved, except to promote this or that particular
brand of champagne, and that only in the last century.

~~~
leereeves
"Champagne" is actually a brand, it just belongs to a region (of France)
instead of a company.

> EU law and the laws of most countries reserve the term "Champagne"
> exclusively for wines that come from this region

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champagne_(wine_region)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champagne_\(wine_region\))

~~~
daxat_staglatz
It seems strange to call a place of origin a "brand". Is "Ameican" as in (for
instance) "American car" a "brand"?

~~~
toby
You're right, it's not a brand, the correct term is appellation.

------
peterwwillis
This is the same thing that makes lattes tasty. The microfoam affects the way
flavors are perceived in part due to a textural difference which affects how
flavors are absorbed.

Foams are a fascinating and not very well understood phase of matter. We only
recently started developing mathematical models that can approximate
predictions about some kinds of foams, but most of what we know about them
just comes from observation. Foams are everywhere, and yet we know relatively
little about them.

------
whitepoplar
I've heard that one of the things that makes champagne appealing is its
lithium content, but that may just be false attribution.

~~~
Analemma_
That doesn’t sound right to me. I know several people who take lithium to
stabilize their bipolar disorder and none of them find it addictive or
appealing, it’s just a daily pill they have to choke down.

